# 3-way for friends garage



## BlackLac (Aug 8, 2005)

Well, my buddy called me up today and said he wanted to start a budget DIY project for his garage. He said he basically just wants a center channel MTM or MTTM and a sub. Well, with his budget, we quickly ditched the sub. So I figured a 3-way MTM basically.

I've never considered doing DIY in any HT type of environment cause I know nothing about building xovers. So, I thought a simple Dayton 3-way crossover would be the cheapest, easiest way. Far from optimal, I know.

My thought:

xover
Dayton DC28F
Dayton RS125 - $19
Dayton RS225 - $35

Enclosure. Well, not really sure on wood type. He wants something inexpensive, obviously, but still looks nice. Any recommendations?

I figured with this setup, the Tweet/Mid would share airspace in a sealed compartment. Then the RS225 is a seperate vented compartment. I'd just play with winISD and see what I come up with there. Thats later on. Planned on dampening the vented chamber. I would assume dampening the sealed chamber would not be good?

This will be powered with a Audiosource Amp100.

What do you think for basically a $200 budget? (speakers, xover, and amp only)


----------



## MadMaxSE-L (Oct 19, 2006)

I am basically doing the same thing as your friend is wanting, but mine will more than likely just end up inside until I actually get a garage 

I got a few replies in my thread, as well as some good discussion here

I am probably going to end up using those same crossovers, I am still looking at a few different ones from PE, haven't actually decided on any yet. For the mids, I think you/I can't go wrong with the Peerless TG9's(IIRC like $30each from Timbre-Audio.com). Tweets I don't know yet, and I don't know if I will be using plate amps, or internal receiver power. But there are tons of low-price options...

As far as the enclosure material, i would have to say MDF. I may be trying out Birch for the first time on mine, but I think it is more expensive. It is supposed to be mroe dense though, and IMHO looks better than MDF.


----------



## BlackLac (Aug 8, 2005)

I was actually going to give him my EHQS 8" for his sub.  Extra amp through that out. For now...


----------



## MadMaxSE-L (Oct 19, 2006)

BlackLac said:


> I was actually going to give him my EHQS 8" for his sub.  Extra amp through that out. For now...


Meh, I'm going to use a single 8" in every drver, maybe even 2 each in the center channel and the front's. That TG9 has a pretty broad freq. range, and that goes perfect with the ugly top end of those 8"s. Some say you don't even need a tweet w/ those mids, but I think there are cheap enough tweeters out there that it can't hurt...


----------



## BlackLac (Aug 8, 2005)

I overlooked something. The xover can be used with 4 or 8ohm speakers. But what about a 8ohm tweet and 4ohm woofers? Can they be mix-matched or all or nothing? It says "_A unique design feature of the low pass section allows use of 4 or 8 ohm woofers, perfect for building a multi woofer system. The midrange and high pass sections are rated for an 8 ohm load_."

Should I be fine, or should I replace with a 4ohm tweet? I could replace with a Vifa DX25 but would cost $20 more after shipping and such. I would just replace it, but I think I already reached his budget. He really like the price for the Dayton set. :blush:


----------



## BlackLac (Aug 8, 2005)

Well, we're either going with all 8ohm versions for more $$, or all Dayton Classic speakers for a little less $$.

If anyone has enclosure recommendation let me here them. I'm still planning on having the tweet and midrange share a chamber, sealed. I was hoping to try a couple different enclosures in MDF before I build the real one, to listen to the midbass. I was thinking I'd try something like .5 cubes tuned to 45ish. I'll try that, If I'm not happy, I'll try sealing the same enclosure, maybe change tuning after that back at ported. 

These are all for the RS drivers. If he goes Classic I'll go back to winISD.

Any suggestion?


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

on the crossover, the only part that can be 4 ohm is the low pass. The rest is built for 8 ohm drivers only. 

The benefit is, you could do two woofers for added efficiency. Which, would be a great idea, especially if you are not planning on using an l-pad on the mid & tweet. 

Personally, for ease of use & design, I'd use the RS52 dome for your midrange, then your entire enclosure can be for your woofer. You could even use a pair of dayton rs-180 for the woofers. 

Either way, you may want to look at a dual l-pad for controlling the mid and tweet volume to match the woofers.

One more thing, if you decide to port above 40 hz, you may want to through a subsonic filter inline, especially if you are using smaller drivers for the woofers, so you don't unload them at high volumes.

Garage speakers tend to get beat on time to time. So that may save you from blowing them and will definitly make them sound better on bass heavy music.


----------



## BlackLac (Aug 8, 2005)

great points. I found a nice L-Pad at Partsexpress, but can't find any inline SSF's. Know of a place to buy, or am I just not finding them at Partsexpress? I would think they should ahve them.


----------



## MadMaxSE-L (Oct 19, 2006)

backwoods said:


> on the crossover, the only part that can be 4 ohm is the low pass. The rest is built for 8 ohm drivers only.
> 
> The benefit is, you could do two woofers for added efficiency. Which, would be a great idea, especially if you are not planning on using an l-pad on the mid & tweet.
> 
> ...


I may have missed something, but why would he be tuning above 40hz? Shouldn't he be trying to tune as low as possible?


----------



## BlackLac (Aug 8, 2005)

Because they are being used a midbass'. Playing into the 500hz region.

He decided he liked the driver you suggested Backwoods. Now, since the midrange isn't playing quite so low, the RS180's have to play up higher, would you still suggest porting? Will a 45-50hz tune effect the higher range? Would sealed be more ideal now? If so, really, whats better, dual 7" sealed or single 8" ported? hmm... dual 7" would be MUCH smaller though.


----------



## BlackLac (Aug 8, 2005)

Hell, he said he could deal with a length up to 5'. If someone has a crazy idea for a huge ported enclosure I'm all ears. I think I could do up to 3 cubes max. Some type of ABC box, hell, I don't know what all those huge towers are called that house a single mid.


----------

